# To blast or not to blast?!



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi all,

Some of you may remember us  from previous IUI's. After four attempts we switched clinics and are now doing IVF and I'm an egg sharer. We're now at LWC. We had egg collection yesterday and we were left with seven of which six have fertilized! 
When the clinic called this morning they asked if we would consider going to blast, that's the first time they've mentioned it. They said because of my age I was a good candidate. I've been allover the internet today and have a pretty good idea what we might do, just wondered if anybody had any experience of this?
 to all!

Rosie xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I remember you!

So IVF eh?! I wasn't given the option of blasts but if I had, I defo would! Then you know you have quality on board & stand a better chance of getting preggers!

Question is ............. 1 or 2?!!!!!!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hey...

given the option I definitely would, then you know they've reached a good stage before they pop em back in...i got a BFP with my little SooperBlast, sadly we mc that little one but it did work!

Good luck!

Pem x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey

Congrats on your 6 embies - I would want to know what stages etc they were at because if I had two clear front runners I would always opt for a day 3 transfer as I'd be heartbroken not to get to ET - if you have a few that are similar though it is useful to push to blasts.

fx whichever you choose are your take home baby(s)        xx


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

Personally I would (and did) definitely go for 5 day transfer because I believe that if an embryo doesn't survive in the lab it wouldn't in the body either. If you have a few doing well at 3 days then they will most likely get to 5 too and then they have a better chance of picking the best one.

However this is such a personal decision. Best discuss it with your consultant and embryologist, and then trust yourself that whatever you decide to do you, have made the right decision!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i would if I had the chance to go to blast as the chances of pregnancy rises


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey 

Thanks for the input! They'll be calling in the morning to let us know how the embies are doing, another  sleepness night ahead! I feel a long chat coming on tomorrow. If they're still doing well I'm 90% sure we'll go to blast. They did say if we did decide to go to blast that they would only transfer one. I guess we'll just have to wait to see what they say tomorrow, I'll keep you posted x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there

This is a decision we will soon be faced with I hope, I am interested to see that you have also been told that they will only transfer one if you get to blast as this is the info we have been told too.  Altho I thought that they could put 2 back, I am of the same view as pink I would be gutted if we tried for day 5 and didnt have anything to transfer, so am looking at going to day 3 transfer as I am so scared of not having any to put back but its such a personal decision and you have to go with what you feel is right for you, I would love to go to day 5 but would also like to have 2 put back.

Decisions decisions

Good luck 

Maggie
xx


----------



## nickidee (Sep 16, 2007)

Remember it is up to you whether you have 2 blats put back in - you may have to sign something to say you understand the increased risk of twins, but it is YOUR choice. Good luck!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

thats a really good point guys..I could only ever have one put back so blast was the only real option for us on the first cycle...there is also a higher chance with blasts that they will split and produce id twins......so in reality you could end up with trippies! It is your decision though...dont let them make it for you like Nicki says!

Its all in the hands of Mr fate anyway...so I believe..

hope they are doing fab curvesangel!

Hiyah Mags and Nicki......  

pem x


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi!

Well got the call thismorning and we've decided to go to blast. Hoping and praying we've made the right decision.  
We've still got 6 but one's a little slow.We've got an 8 cell grade 1, two 6 cell grade 1 and two 6 cell grade 2 and the little one. She did say that they look good to go to blast. Obviously they can't guarantee that they'll make it to blast but she did say that any that didn't make it in the lab probably wouldn't make it in me which helped.
Thanks for the advice on the question of putting one or two back. We'll probably go with just the one depending on what grades they are come Saturday. We're so thrilled to get this far, DP is making me laugh so much, she says that they've made it to boot camp and now getting ready for Saturday's live show!
Let you know what happens on Saturday   

Rosie xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I find it interesting that you have been told you can only have single transfer if you transfer blast(s)  As LWC offered us a double blast transfer back in feb/march for our FET and joked I'd probably get triplets   , strange as I already had twins from a previous day 3 transfer!

We did double transfer of day 3 embie, as our embies lost cells during defrost!

CLP


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

I was told that we'd only get one if they were top quality. However on the day of the transfer the grading was "really good but not perfect" so they said we could have two if we wanted. Still decided to only transfer one though. You'll have to decide on the day, probably as you are lying half naked on the table!


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi

One blast on board the mother ship! It took two goes, the first time it was still in the syringy thing. The doc said it was sticky, I said great!
Unfortunately we had nothing to freeze but DP says it doesn't matter because THIS WILL WORK!!!!!
OTD is the 14th, best join the 2WW.
 
Rosie xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

good luck pupo


----------



## kateandflo (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi,

I was asked if we wanted to go to Blast with a grade 1 8 cell and 2 garde 1 7 cell embies. We said no and did SET of the 8 cell at day 3, which thnakfully worked cos none of the other embies survived to Blast. Personally I'm not convinced by what they told me now, that being that' if it won't survive in the lab it won't survive in you'. I'm def not convinced the 8cell wud have survived in the lab. They cannot replicate or even know the exact circumstances in your womb, when i now think about it, it was daft of me to believe it! I'm of course very happy the SET worked, but I would have transferred 2 in retrospect cos the 2WW was hell! Of course dif clinics have different protocols too. Leeds won't culture to day 6, but this might have made a dif to the other embies getting to blast. Its all variables!

k x


----------

